# Horse Creek hunt



## stick-n-string (Oct 8, 2011)

It will be here before you know it! Who all is going?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 9, 2011)

Me!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 9, 2011)

Planning on with being there Wednesday.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Oct 9, 2011)

When is it?


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 9, 2011)

I plan on being there 27-31st. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 9, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> I plan on being there 27-31st. Hope the weather is good.



I hope u got a package for me....


----------



## Dennis (Oct 9, 2011)

Hopeing


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 9, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> I plan on being there 27-31st. Hope the weather is good.



Yep, me too.....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2011)

My current plan has me getting there on 10/23 and staying until 10/28.


----------



## hogless (Oct 11, 2011)

Me and my son Martin will be there on the 28th. Jim


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2011)

24th-30th for me.Lord willing,RC.


----------



## SOS (Oct 11, 2011)

I hate I'm going to miss it for the second year in a row...but will be spending quality time with my bride of 25 years at Edisto Beach.  I hope we can get a good late season small game hunt down there in Jan or Feb.  That's a great place.  I want some good stories...and good food for the Oconee hunt.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd love to make it over there, can't commit quite yet though. Never been to HC but I have heard some good stories........


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 11, 2011)

Many hogs in Horse Creek...


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 11, 2011)

I aint wearing no more wigs!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 11, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> I aint wearing no more wigs!!!



LOL!!!

Me either brother, aint know way they ever gonna talk me into doing that again.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 12, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> I aint wearing no more wigs!!!





hogdgz said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Me either brother, aint know way they ever gonna talk me into doing that again.



Then why am I even going down there?
Will ya'll reconsider? 

Should be there Wed afternoon. Plan on killing a pig on Thursday evening and another Sat afternoon. Pack up my meat and head back to Marietta Sun.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 12, 2011)

gotta tell you fellers the pigs are not thick this year at Horse Creek. Very good deer hunting but the pork are even less than last year. There are some but not a lot. They had peanuts in the surrounding fields and trapped them by the 100`s.Looks like a good swamp chestnut crop as well as redoaks. Good deer hunting.Look forward to seeing you fellers and Ladies.RC


----------



## onemoretime (Oct 12, 2011)

will be my first time on the traditional  hunt there looking forward to it... be 8 years since i have been there


----------



## Necedah (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm planning on being there hogs or no hogs. 

Dave


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 12, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Looks like a good swamp chestnut crop as well as redoaks. Good deer hunting.Look forward to seeing you fellers and Ladies.RC



Thats good to hear, I got a good Red Oak down on the river that I am dieing to check out.. May head down there this weekend and do some looking.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2011)

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed that we can make it this year!!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 12, 2011)

Ain't no critters at Horse Creek.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Ain't no critters at Horse Creek.



Nope none at all.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Nope none at all.



Unless the Chief shows up over there again...


----------



## dpoole (Oct 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Ain't no critters at Horse Creek.



that is a lie SKETTERS by the ZILLIONS  DONT GO WITH OUT THERMOCELL AND PLENTY OF REFILLS skeeters is critters right  !!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2011)

Skeeters is. And so is the Chief...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 12, 2011)

Skeeters actually ain't that bad.  Course, this rain might change that...

Y'all just make sure to bring plenty of vittles, and all your cooking apparatus.

Dennis, you bring sausage.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Skeeters actually ain't that bad.  Course, this rain might change that...
> 
> Y'all just make sure to bring plenty of vittles, and all your cooking apparatus.
> 
> Dennis, you bring sausage.



None of us know how to cook...


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Ain't no critters at Horse Creek.



Well RC and Chris spikes hunt there so this very well may be true!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 12, 2011)

dutchman said:


> None of us know how to cook...



or make good coffee

and there is a few that can't pick a decent football team to be a fan for


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be there 24th thru 27th and back on the 28th and staying till the 31st.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just a visual reminder of the good times last year.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5467254&postcount=1


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 15, 2011)

Whatever happen to camp? and will he be attending?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Whatever happen to camp? and will he be attending?



Kamp went home with Charlie (baldfish) and she will be making the trip this year.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 19, 2011)

I will probably be by myself,anyone got room in there camp for me??


----------



## Al33 (Oct 19, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> I will probably be by myself,anyone got room in there camp for me??



Are you a good cook? How loud do you snore? Would you have a problem with camping chores such as dish washing? What experience do you have as a deer stand caddy? Are you strong enough to drag a deer or pig a few miles?

Waiting on your replies.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 19, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Are you a good cook? How loud do you snore? Would you have a problem with camping chores such as dish washing? What experience do you have as a deer stand caddy? Are you strong enough to drag a deer or pig a few miles?
> 
> Waiting on your replies.


Well can wash dishes,if you feed me 
I have been known to snore,fall asleep before me.
i can carry a deer stand,my own 
I dont drag deer/hogs out anymore,but would be more than happy to guarter it up and pack it out for you.
i also am good at keeping the fire going!
Oh and coffee in the morning is a must!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 19, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Well can wash dishes,if you feed me
> I have been known to snore,fall asleep before me.
> i can carry a deer stand,my own
> I dont drag deer/hogs out anymore,but would be more than happy to guarter it up and pack it out for you.
> ...



At the same time,
i will cook, i am a fat kid,i like to eat!
If you need me to,i will carry your stand,
and i will make coffee, cause i gotta have it!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Are you a good cook? How loud do you snore? Would you have a problem with camping chores such as dish washing? What experience do you have as a deer stand caddy? Are you strong enough to drag a deer or pig a few miles?
> 
> Waiting on your replies.



Al he can keep you company at night! Blonde or brunnette don't seem to matter to him


----------



## dutchman (Oct 19, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> At the same time,
> i will cook, i am a fat kid,i like to eat!
> If you need me to,i will carry your stand,
> and i will make coffee, cause i gotta have it!



Don't let buckbacks know you make coffee. You'll never be able to get rid of him. Just ask Nugefan, he can vouch for me on this one...


----------



## Al33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jonathan, I will feed you at least one night and you are welcome to camp with our group but you'll need your own tent.

A good friend, Doug Bell, along with 308Mike, and Ta-ton-ka Chips will be camping together. What we plan is one cooking set-up taking turns providing and cooking a meal for the rest of the gang on assigned nights. I will be cooking enough to feed 6 but will do more if others want to join in on this. Doug doesn't cook so I will be covering for him on any nights he would be responsible for. Not sure if John can cook anything either, he usually eats cold Ravioli out of a can. He did say he would do a spaghetti dinner for his night.

If you or any others want to get in on this just let me know so we can plan accordingly. More often than not there are so many different meals being prepared on any given night that there is more than enough for everyone. The way I see it is if we plan this out some will not have to worry about what's for dinner and/or having to cut evening hunts short to prepare one.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 19, 2011)

Johnathon im bringing a grill so bring or kill some meat and throw it on. I've never seen anybody go hungry on a Trad. hunt or gathering


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 19, 2011)

Gonna try to come, if I can round up some camping gear.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Don't let buckbacks know you make coffee. You'll never be able to get rid of him. Just ask Nugefan, he can vouch for me on this one...



That was at Chehaw and it was freezing. I felt bad standing by your fire without drinking some of your coffee so I did that as well


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 20, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Gonna try to come, if I can round up some camping gear.



I'd be great to see you again Barry!  You outta drag Jimmy along with you.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 20, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Don't let buckbacks know you make coffee. You'll never be able to get rid of him. Just ask Nugefan, he can vouch for me on this one...





Al33 said:


> Jonathan, I will feed you at least one night and you are welcome to camp with our group but you'll need your own tent.
> 
> A good friend, Doug Bell, along with 308Mike, and Ta-ton-ka Chips will be camping together. What we plan is one cooking set-up taking turns providing and cooking a meal for the rest of the gang on assigned nights. I will be cooking enough to feed 6 but will do more if others want to join in on this. Doug doesn't cook so I will be covering for him on any nights he would be responsible for. Not sure if John can cook anything either, he usually eats cold Ravioli out of a can. He did say he would do a spaghetti dinner for his night.
> 
> If you or any others want to get in on this just let me know so we can plan accordingly. More often than not there are so many different meals being prepared on any given night that there is more than enough for everyone. The way I see it is if we plan this out some will not have to worry about what's for dinner and/or having to cut evening hunts short to prepare one.



 Great post Al, now Buckbacks will be hanging around all week!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 20, 2011)

"_The way I see it is if we plan this out some will not have to worry about what's for dinner and/or having to cut evening hunts short to prepare one._[/QUOTE]



I will have the dutch oven and will be making some beef and vegetable soup for the group.....


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 20, 2011)

Me and the misses will be there. Dont know yet whats on the menu but you all are welcome to what ever we got as long as it last.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm headed down tomorrow midday


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm headed back to work tomorrow, but will be there Monday.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 22, 2011)

Anybody know if Warren is gonna make it?


----------



## Dennis (Oct 22, 2011)

I sure wish some of those good cooks will get down here soon


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 23, 2011)

My camp is set up! Had a great supper with Dennis and awaiting the mornings hunt!!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 23, 2011)

See yall in the morning. I left my tent up at the first of the week.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 23, 2011)

Gonna try to come about mid-day on Tuesday...I hope.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2011)

I sure hope arrangements have been made to have one of the toilet/shower facilities open.

Hope to be there tomorrow sometime after lunch. Will be bringing as much firewood as I can haul with all my other stuff.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> That was at Chehaw and it was freezing. I felt bad standing by your fire without drinking some of your coffee so I did that as well



you tip my pot again and set it back in the fire like that and I am going to whip you like a rented mule ...


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, can anyone out there already confirm the toilet/shower status?  

Any blood spilt yet?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 24, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> you tip my pot again and set it back in the fire like that and I am going to whip you like a rented mule ...



In need of some welder's gloves were ya?


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 24, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I sure hope arrangements have been made to have one of the toilet/shower facilities open





Apex Predator said:


> Yeah, can anyone out there already confirm the toilet/shower status?
> 
> Any blood spilt yet?



Yep, used the facilities yesterday. Its only been dennis till today and he says he has not seen anything yet but there is alot of sign.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> In need of some welder's gloves were ya?



no just bad for empty pot to be put back on fire ...

we have a special pot just for Martin ...


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 24, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> you tip my pot again and set it back in the fire like that and I am going to whip you like a rented mule ...



I just love it when you talk all mean and macho Andy!!!! (how about giving Martin one for me too!!!!LOL!just kidding Martin!!!!)
Hope ya'll have a blast!!!!wanna see pics and hear the stories guys!!!!!
GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 24, 2011)

It's gonna be the coldest weekend so far this year!  Maybe the rut will be in full swing?


----------



## dpoole (Oct 24, 2011)

hear tell dennis can save yall lots of time and effort. He has four days worth of eliminating spots in so far


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 24, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> you tip my pot again and set it back in the fire like that and I am going to whip you like a rented mule ...



Is that a challenge?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 24, 2011)

Leaving out and heading down that way in the morning about ten o'clock...if I ever finish packing.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 24, 2011)

dpoole said:


> hear tell dennis can save yall lots of time and effort. He has four days worth of eliminating spots in so far



I excel at being where they are not also. Must be a team 38 thang.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Is that a challenge?



a promise ....


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 25, 2011)

I plan to arrive Thurday evening late, and have to leave Sunday eve.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to miss HC this year. Work got in the way. I told Chase to come up here and help me.lol  Anyway David is out of school Friday and Monday so I'm going to try to get him to shoot a deer with the .223. Boy are the little bucks running around crazy right now. Stay tune. mIke


----------



## dpoole (Oct 26, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> In need of some welder's gloves were ya?



YOU AINT GETTING MY QUIVER


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 26, 2011)

dpoole said:


> YOU AINT GETTING MY QUIVER


----------



## onemoretime (Oct 26, 2011)

hc bound  as soon as  the pack horse is loaded


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 26, 2011)

Want be able to make it this year, hate I am gonna miss this hunt. Andrea and I will be hitting the road early saturday for a week long trip out of state hunting, good luck.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 26, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Want be able to make it this year, hate I am gonna miss this hunt. Andrea and I will be hitting the road early saturday for a week long trip out of state hunting, good luck.



You will be there in spirit I am 100% positive you will be talked about. You looked too pretty last year in pink for us not to remember


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 27, 2011)

No success stories yet but "Sweet pea" is in the house for the weekend!   We have arrived.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 28, 2011)

More critters seen buy several folks nothing killed yet


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't hunt this morning...packed up  to go home instead. Appeared the critters were starting to move a little better, and some were seen by folks. Told them when I left they would probably start killing a few. I was then asked, by my friend Dennis, to please be gone by 3:00.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope RC gets a chance to run that Treeshark through something.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 28, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I hope RC gets a chance to run that Treeshark through something.



As sharp as it was, I just hope it's not the bottom of his quiver that he runs it thru.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 29, 2011)

Rumor has it somebody needs to there shirttail cut!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 30, 2011)

More than one person cause one of them is me


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a shot opportunity at 6 yards, but passed on a cow horn.  I'd already tagged a 6 pt!  Great time this year, even without a kill.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 31, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Rumor has it somebody needs to there shirttail cut!



Well, er yeah, I had to get home quickly to get ready for the trick or treaters.
I've just got a couple of good shirts left...

The hog was outside the effective range of my equipment...

The trophy buck was outside the effective range of my reflexes...


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 31, 2011)

Had a great time, weather was just right for campin'.  Seen lots of good sign in the woods for deer and hogs, but actually gettin to one them was tuff.  Saw a wall hanger chasing a doe, back and forth at 50 to 60 yards but did't get a shot....Eatin' was fine and that Chili Mellisa cooked was mighty good....Thanks to all for a great time.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 31, 2011)

*Monkey off my back*

Finally made it happen. I will post pictures soon. Just got in and I am still unpacking.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 31, 2011)

Outstanding Allen. I almost came over today but decided to stay home. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 31, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well, er yeah, I had to get home quickly to get ready for the trick or treaters.
> I've just got a couple of good shirts left...
> 
> The hog was outside the effective range of my equipment...
> ...



Are you trying to say all of the above was inside your defective range?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 31, 2011)

acchyper said:


> Finally made it happen. I will post pictures soon. Just got in and I am still unpacking.



Way to hang tough Allen.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 31, 2011)

acchyper said:


> Finally made it happen. I will post pictures soon. Just got in and I am still unpacking.



Way to go Allen!!!! Looking forward to the pic's and details.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 31, 2011)

acchyper said:


> Finally made it happen. I will post pictures soon. Just got in and I am still unpacking.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome.  Can't wait to hear all about it Allen.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 31, 2011)

After everybody pulled out of camp yesterday I walked around and shot pine cones and empty water bottles. Replaying all the missed shots I had over the week. All started two sundays ago when I shot Under a Doe at 7 yards with my Longbow. Monday morning had 2 Does come in at 9:48 and I took a shot at 10 yards on one of them and made contact. Never found her. Set up on the same trees Monday night and shot over a Button head at 5 yards. Rest of the week I had no more encounters.
     Jay-n-J sharpened up one of my new Tiger Sharks Saturday for me and I was really looking forward to putting a Shark bite on one. I had went in a little deeper in the same flat I was hunting and was Hunting another big Water Oak that had rubs and scrapes around it. There was just a little feed sign under it. No Deer showed Saturday Night. Climbed in the stand Sunday morning looking forward to some action. Started some doe grunting about 7:45  and again at 8:00. I had just sat back down and heard a deer running to me.  By the time I got my bow and stood up the Spike ran up and stopped at 5 yards. I had to shoot fast he was about to bolt. Pulled back let it go and my bottom limb brushed my climber and I shot over him. 
      Around 8:45 I had deer blowing behind me from where the spike came from. Got down at 10:30 and scouted some more back behind me. Found better feeding sign more rubs. Ran 2 deer off one of the trees. Picked me a couple trees to climb. And got out of there. Returned around 4:30 and moved my climber to the new tree. Dillos about drove me crazy. At 6:50 I heard a deer coming up behind me. I stood up and the deer came in to the right from behind me. He stopped and started popping acorns. I picked the RC spot and did not look at nothing else. He walked from behind the little bush that was blocking his pump station and picked up another acorn. Slight quartering away shot. Green light went off and I let the Magnus 1 eat. He trotted off to about 25 yards and stopped . I could see the entrance wound and it was about 2 ribs before the last rib. Sat tight till after dark and eased down the tree. Arrow was solid red and had instant blood on the ground. The fletchings had food matter on them. because of the guartering away shot I decided to back out and come back in the morning.
         Returned around 9:00 this morning and tracked the blood trail till I lost it where I last could see the deer. Walked the trail out and found him about another 75 yards out. 70 lb Button Head. 50lb Martin Savannah Bow 175 Grain Magnus 1 head and 3555 Gold Tip. This is my first Long Bow harvest.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats!!  I have been back on Google Earth since I've been home and fine tuning spots for next yr...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 31, 2011)

acchyper said:


> ...This is my first Long Bow harvest.


The first of many...congratulations brother! You earned it.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats Allen. Glad to hear you connected. I had many encounters also last week, had one buck run near bout right up too me grunting...he finally seen me or smelled me and took off before a clear shot presented itself, that was monday afternoon. Finally on thursday I sat on some good sign I had found and saw a nice buck come in at 60 yards but he never got any closer. Saturday on the same tree I had five to come in and I got a 10 yard shot right at dark at a doe and either hit something ....really still dont know what happend, all I know is I found an arrow broke in three pieces and no dead deer. Food was great fellowship was second to none. I will be back next year for sure.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 1, 2011)

Great job Allen!  Are you sittin on a thorn bush in those photos?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 1, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 1, 2011)

That's great Allen, congrats.  

No telling how many you could have killed if someone else wasn't hunting your spot.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 1, 2011)

Good going Allen. Mike


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 1, 2011)

Proud for ya man.... I will be glad to sharpen some more of those Simmons for ya too...


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 1, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Proud for ya man.... I will be glad to sharpen some more of those Simmons for ya too...



Ill just send you mine with a return address!


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 1, 2011)

Here are a few pics I took out of my stand one afternoon


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 1, 2011)

I know where you were now!!!!


----------



## SOS (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on the first of many.  Love Horse Creek.  Hated to miss it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2011)

Few pics from the weekend....


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Maybe I have got the Monkey off my back. That monkey was turning into a gorrilla.


----------

